# RP request



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm looking for a furry girl to do a roleplay with. I play a hypnotist who hypnotizes cute girls with a swinging pocket watch. I like to have the girl character be between 16 and 25. I also like to see the girl resist a little bit as I swing my watch but have her slowly fall under. I also like a bit of foot/paw and leg fetish as well (nothing extreme, just massaging and tickling and a little bit of licking). But I can do other stuff once the girl is under as well if the foot fetish thing is a bit too weird. My limits are that I won't do straight sex and explicit nudity and I won't do anything involving bodily functions (urination, scat, etc.) Does any girl want to volunteer?

Note: If you character is a trap or a cute enough looking furry guy, I can make that work too.


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm a little jealous that newer entries in this section get more replies than mine.


----------



## Powaful (Mar 28, 2017)

CJO1098 said:


> I'm a little jealous that newer entries in this section get more replies than mine.



Sometimes, you just got to be more flexible and open when you send a request for a RP. Try not setting just 1 idea. Instead, try going for a handful of them. Also, placing info as for what way of contact you would prefer as well as things that you Okay(Like)/Neutral/Dislike(Hate) being added to your post can help as well.

And while I'm mainly one who does stories both solo and collaborative, I do have some knowledge as to a few ways to increase your odds at finding somebody to RP with. 

Hopefully this helps you out man. And good luck searching!


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 28, 2017)

CJO1098 said:


> I'm looking for a furry girl to do a roleplay with. I play a hypnotist who hypnotizes cute girls with a swinging pocket watch. I like to have the girl character be between 16 and 25. I also like to see the girl resist a little bit as I swing my watch but have her slowly fall under. I also like a bit of foot/paw and leg fetish as well (nothing extreme, just massaging and tickling and a little bit of licking). But I can do other stuff once the girl is under as well if the foot fetish thing is a bit too weird. My limits are that I won't do straight sex and explicit nudity and I won't do anything involving bodily functions (urination, scat, etc.) Does any girl want to volunteer?
> 
> Note: If you character is a trap or a cute enough looking furry guy, I can make that work too.


Well, i quite enjoy roleplaying, and if you're still looking for someone to RP with, i would be willing to give it a try, if you are.


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 29, 2017)

@JackBerlinski Do you have any OC's.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 29, 2017)

of course


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 29, 2017)

i have a few OC's that are pretty cute guys


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'd like to know about them.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 30, 2017)

Weeeeeeeeeeell i dont have any art of them, (they're just OC's after all) but Zach is probably the cutest, hes a small Lynx, thin, but rather adventurous


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 31, 2017)

More details = always appreciated

Unless you want certain details to be exempt from this place of course


----------



## CJO1098 (Apr 1, 2017)

@Azrion/Zhalo I could give you more details in messages if you want.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 1, 2017)

CJO1098 said:


> @Azrion/Zhalo I could give you more details in messages if you want.


Go for it m8


----------



## CJO1098 (Apr 5, 2017)

All right I'll send you some extra details.


----------



## Chiki (Apr 5, 2017)

Interested


----------



## CJO1098 (Apr 5, 2017)

@Chiki Really?


----------



## Chiki (Apr 6, 2017)

CJO1098 said:


> @Chiki Really?


Sure


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 6, 2017)

I maybe interested! Please shoot me a message!


----------



## Dick Arden (Apr 7, 2017)

BIRD UP


----------



## CJO1098 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anyone else? Sorry for not checking this in over 2 months.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 12, 2017)

Have some OCs, but no visual ref for them.


----------



## CJO1098 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sorry for not checking in so long.
@Madoneverything


----------

